# Zugriff auf Hardware



## Guest (16. Mai 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich würde gerne mit Java auf die "Aussenwelt" zugreifen können. Kennt jemand von euch zufällig ein Buch oder eine Internetseite wo ich dieses finden könnte. Ich habe eine kleine Platine nachgebaut, die ich in einem Buch gesehen habe. Mit einer bzw. mehrern Dioden, die angesteuert werden können. Das Problem ist, dass der Code, der auf die Platine zugreift in VB geschrieben ist. So etwas suche ich aber in Java

Danke schon mal im Voraus für eure Hilfe

monet


----------



## Jango (16. Mai 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich würde gerne mit Java auf die "Aussenwelt" zugreifen können. Kennt jemand von euch zufällig ein Buch oder eine Internetseite wo ich dieses finden könnte. Ich habe eine kleine Platine nachgebaut, die ich in einem Buch gesehen habe. Mit einer bzw. mehrern Dioden, die angesteuert werden können. Das Problem ist, dass der Code, der auf die Platine zugreift in VB geschrieben ist. So etwas suche ich aber in Java
> 
> ...



Was ist eigentlich so schwer daran, google zu bedienen - Faulheit?

http://www.old.netobjectdays.org/pdf/00/papers/jit/hochberger.pdf


----------



## Gast (16. Mai 2007)

Danke, damit kann ich bestimmt was anfangen. Aber bitte mehr davon. So etwas wie kleine Programmbeispiele usw, denn ich bin ein echter Anfänger in der Hinsicht.

Faul bin ich nicht nur leider finde ich keine Ansätze, wo ich anfagen könnte zu suchen...wie so oft im Leben.

Bis dann


----------



## Jango (16. Mai 2007)

Also bitte, ja! Der Link da oben war der erste Treffer bei dem Suchbegriff: "java und hardware"  :shock:


----------



## Yzebär (16. Mai 2007)

Wie wird denn die Platine angeschlossen? Parallelport, serieller Port?


----------



## Gast (17. Mai 2007)

Hi Yzebär,
die Platine soll seriel angeschlossen werden. Unter VB kann ich die LED´s auch ansteuern aber es ist halt schon ein geschriebenes Prog. Nur halt in VB.
Da ich mich mit Java beschäftige würde ich gerne auch dabei bleiben. Es soll ja noch später mehr damit passieren.

Der Vorschlag von Jango ist gut gemeint aber die Literatur ist etwas zu hoch für mich, im Moment.
Es muss doch was geben womit man arbeiten kann. Ja,ja, E-Technik müsste man studiert haben...

mfg


----------



## Gast (17. Mai 2007)

wenn du nen bisschen vb kannst könntest du das auch in ne dll ummodeln und dann über jni draufzugreifen

(oder halt in einer anderen nativen sprache ne lib schreiben dafür)


----------

